# Bianchi Infinito ride reports????



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm looking to to change my carbon fibre ride from a 12 years old Trek 5200, to possibly a Bianchi Infinito. I 'm looking for any information regards ride quality and especially anyone who has owned carbon bike previously and has moved up, or sideways and now rides an Infinito.

Any information would be really appreciated.


----------



## Mambac (Sep 18, 2012)

I bought a 2011 infinito 105 in july of this year. AMAZING bike. So smooth, so comfortable, it is amazing. The carbon nanotubes make it very stiff and durable, but add a little weight, well worth it. No flexing in the bottom bracket under loads, or when i get out of the saddle. I had to swith the stem to a -20 degree angle so i could get in the aggressive aero position i wanted. If you upgrade the wheelset from the fulcrum 5's or 7's, you have a pretty darn good bike, very easily capable of racing withe best frames. Robbie Hunter used the infinito frameset in the 2009 Giro d'Italia. If that doesnt sell you, i dont know what will.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

I just purchased 2012 Infinito Ultegra last week and have logged 100 miles in the past 2 days. My bikes has a set of Fulcrum 5's on it as well as a a 28t cassette. My other bike is a Trek Madone 4.5 Triple Shimano 105 and feels like a dog compared to my Bianchi!

Be well...be kind, Bianchi-001


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been riding CF bikes since 2005 and have owned several different CF bikes. I previously owned a 2011 celeste/white Infinito and now currently own a 2012 black/white Infinito which I have over 1500K on since I bought it. I had nearly 1500K on the 2011 Infinito...until the frame cracked. The 2012 is a replacement frame to the 2011 Infinito. To make the story short, the 2011 frame cracked as I was on a normal ride on a hot summer day. It took the LBS and Bianchi nearly three months to figure out what to do, but in the end, I ended up for a replacement frame for $600 and I sold the cracked frame to someone on ebay for $550. I had all of the components from the 2011 put on the 2012. Personally, I like the way it rides and handles. Is it my favorite or the best CF road bike I ever owned? No. 

As I was waiting for Bianchi to make a determination of what they were going to do with the bike, I bought a 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1 with full SRAM Force. There is a difference in ride comfort between the two bikes. The Defy is much more comfortable and absorbs road vibration much better than the Infinito. I find myself wanting to ride the Defy much more than the Infinito, but in all fairness to the Infinito, I do make daily rotations between both bikes. 

Would I buy another Infinito? Probably not, but it is a good bike. I'd visit your LBS and test ride an Infinito. Take some notes, then go to another LBS and ride another brand bike and compare the ride quality of them. 

If you're still riding your 12 year old bike, riding any new CF framed bike will feel much better than your old bike.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

The Defy absorbs road vibration better, you say?
Hmmn, maybe I should cross out the Infinito from my short-list then.
(Have ridden an Advanced 2 2013, but not an Infinito yet)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Try it first. It's a rather nice bike, and a bit "faster" in feel than the Defy.
On your short list should also be the Lapierre Sensium (rave critics all round it seems) and the BMC GF01/02.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd go out and ride both and see what you think. Remember, it's the engine that makes the bike go, not the bike itself. There's a difference in being fast than feeling like you're going fast.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Probably late on this, but I have been riding an Infinito fo ra few months now and after working set up bugs out of the build I couldn't be happier with the ride and the comfort is truly amazing. It isn't as stiff as the Colnago clx or the Giant tcr I have had, but I finally found a frame that does it all for me in regards to riding. When I ride the Infinito I don't like the ride to come to an end.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I really enjoy mine!


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

I have ridden and race an infinito for almost 3 years now.

it is a superlative frame. My main bike before this was a cannondale CAAD, but I have had experience with other bikes like colnago CLX, and others.

the great thing about the infinito is it's all round personality. it's a fast bike, and definitely holds its own when racing if you take the time to get a good position in it. but unlike some other racers it's a really comfortable bike that doesn't beat you up. it's dfinitely stiff enough for mere mortals like us (hey if a protour sprinter can ride it I don't see anyone complaining.) but also eminently comfortable to ride. I don't subscribe to the marketing that the infinito is a comfort bike designed to be fast;rather I think it is a race bike that was designed to be comfortable. it's a capable all round performer.

handling is well mannered, it's stable at speed and is smooth, if a little 'icy'. there's almost an auto correct power steering in the bike that lets it mantain a straight line pretty effortlesly. it doesn't beg to be flicked into corners like other bikes with more racing oriented geometry. in fact, I'd say that you need to learn to trust the infinito. you may feel abit wary when pushing the limit initially, but once you get to trust the bike it's a joy to descend on. I've crashed mine a few times and have had the rear derailleur impode into my chainstay and wheel while riding, but the infinito is still going strong. it's well built.

the infinito can do all things on the road very well- sprint, climb, ride breakways, gran fondos, long rides, it can handle rough stuff and take knocks. it's a really versatile bike that I think is really ideal if you need something able to do lots of stuff - for example, I am a domestique for my team so I need it to serve in any situation I'm called upon- it serves ably at that. I would rank it head and shoulders above other 'sportive' marketed bikes like the defy or synapse as a racer, simply because the infinito lets you get a psoition which is difficult to do on the other two. Is it, however, the BEST bike in any category? no. it's not the best climber, there are better crit bikes out there, and sure, it will probably give up abit to halo bikes like the oltre above it or other top of the line bikes. but the infinito is most importantly, cheaper than most of these machines, and like I said, mroe versatile. it's dead sexy, too. 

is it the bike for you? only you can decide that. I chose it because the geometry fit me well and allowed for some adjustment, and I really liked the look and feel of the bike. if the fit works for you and it suits your style of riding, go ahead and pull the trigger. any bike that pros deem worthy of riding classics is bike enough for me 
(this year, Vacansoliel ridershda their choice of bikes for classics races, some chose to stick with the oltre, others took infinitos. thats endorsement enough of it's ride qualities for me.)

if you do get one, I'd advise you to pick up a couple of spare derailleur hangers as well. the design makes them bend and break rather easily. nothing wrong with this, as they are suposed to break in the event of a crash to protect the frame, but they are deifnitely softer than others that I have seen, adn break more easily.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Currently shopping an Infinito for my wife....appreciate all of the candid remarks and reviews here.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

giosblue said:


> I'm looking to to change my carbon fibre ride from a 12 years old Trek 5200, to possibly a Bianchi Infinito. I 'm looking for any information regards ride quality and especially anyone who has owned carbon bike previously and has moved up, or sideways and now rides an Infinito.
> 
> Any information would be really appreciated.


I have about 5000 miles on mine and love it.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

jwl325 said:


> Currently shopping an Infinito for my wife....appreciate all of the candid remarks and reviews here.


Of all the bikes we test rode, this my GF's favorite by far, and she placed a down payment on a Dama Bianca Infinito a few weeks ago.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I will be following this thread. I am in the market also.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Living vicariously is a mistake. Go ride an Infinito, and find a Bianchi shop which will allow you to try it with several different high quality wheelsets. This is the preferred approach if you're an experienced cyclist.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

refund!? said:


> Living vicariously is a mistake. Go ride an Infinito, and find a Bianchi shop which will allow you to try it with several different high quality wheelsets. This is the preferred approach if you're an experienced cyclist.


Unfortunately I cant do that. I rode one at RAGBRAI and started saving right then and there. 

I will probably get mine from CC


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's a very good review on the bike. 

Bianchi Infinito Athena EPS Review


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

The Human G-Nome said:


> Of all the bikes we test rode, this my GF's favorite by far, and she placed a down payment on a Dama Bianca Infinito a few weeks ago.


Update...just placed the order. 2013 Infinito/105....

Should be here in about 2 weeks...happy birthday to my lovely bride!


----------

